#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  С чего начать?

## Ometoff

Вопрос к углубление практикующим  дзогчен.  Нужны  ваши советы.  Как живя в России обрести истинного коренного гуру, который сможет познакомить меня с природой моего ума, покажет мне как осознавать присущ мне изначально природу Будды и поможет мне утвердиться в осознавании изначально обнажённой природы ума. По своему опыту напишите с чего начинали вы, как обрели истинного гуру, который смог помочь вам осознать природу ума, посоветуйте доступных учителей в России. Хотелось бы обрести такой опыт с тем чтобы начать самостоятельно практиковать уходя в ретро ты,  сначала небольшие и по мере развития отречения и зная как именно непрерывно находиться в осознавании природы ума и в идеале уйти в свой окончательный ретрит.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вопрос к углубление практикующим  дзогчен.  Нужны  ваши советы.  Как живя в России обрести истинного коренного гуру, который сможет познакомить меня с природой моего ума, покажет мне как осознавать присущ мне изначально природу Будды и поможет мне утвердиться в осознавании изначально обнажённой природы ума. По своему опыту напишите с чего начинали вы, как обрели истинного гуру, который смог помочь вам осознать природу ума, посоветуйте доступных учителей в России. Хотелось бы обрести такой опыт с тем чтобы начать самостоятельно практиковать уходя в ретро ты,  сначала небольшие и по мере развития отречения и зная как именно непрерывно находиться в осознавании природы ума и в идеале уйти в свой окончательный ретрит.


В Дзогчен, наверное лучше термин- не "Природа Ума", а Ригпа использовать. Что касается "пережить", то это дело личной склонности.. Лично я, в категории "дзогчен", пережил подобие того, что называют "ригпа"- на спец- ретрите по одному тексту  древнему по дзогчену- который проводил  Патрул Ринпоче. (он раньше два раза в год в Россию приезжал)

----------

Ometoff (27.01.2017), Кеин (30.01.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вопрос к углубление практикующим  дзогчен.  Нужны  ваши советы.  Как живя в России обрести истинного коренного гуру, который сможет познакомить меня с природой моего ума, покажет мне как осознавать присущ мне изначально природу Будды и поможет мне утвердиться в осознавании изначально обнажённой природы ума. По своему опыту напишите с чего начинали вы, как обрели истинного гуру, который смог помочь вам осознать природу ума, посоветуйте доступных учителей в России. Хотелось бы обрести такой опыт с тем чтобы начать самостоятельно практиковать уходя в ретро ты,  сначала небольшие и по мере развития отречения и зная как именно непрерывно находиться в осознавании природы ума и в идеале уйти в свой окончательный ретрит.


Привет.
Можно жить практически где угодно-но чтобы повстречать хорошего учителя-нужно самому не сидеть на попе ровно. Ежайте на Тенерифе, там живет настоящий мастер дзогчена Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче, которые все вам покажет, если захотите сами. Ну а если пока далеко и затратно, смотрите открытые трасляции учения через интернет, кстати сейчас такая как раз идет. Раз в 4 месяца Римпоче проводит практику прямого ознакомления с Природой Ума. В России есть большая дзогчен-община, есть с кем пообщаться на разные темы)

----------

Ometoff (28.01.2017), Гошка (06.03.2017)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вопрос к углубление практикующим  дзогчен.  Нужны  ваши советы.  Как живя в России обрести истинного коренного гуру, который сможет познакомить меня с природой моего ума, покажет мне как осознавать присущ мне изначально природу Будды и поможет мне утвердиться в осознавании изначально обнажённой природы ума. По своему опыту напишите с чего начинали вы, как обрели истинного гуру, который смог помочь вам осознать природу ума, посоветуйте доступных учителей в России. Хотелось бы обрести такой опыт с тем чтобы начать самостоятельно практиковать уходя в ретро ты,  сначала небольшие и по мере развития отречения и зная как именно непрерывно находиться в осознавании природы ума и в идеале уйти в свой окончательный ретрит.


Кроме Вас самого , этого не сделает никто .

А Учитель ...

Он прийдет , если будет нужно (только вспышку не про*спите)  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.01.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Кроме Вас самого , этого не сделает никто .
> 
> А Учитель ...
> 
> Он прийдет , если будет нужно (только вспышку не про*спите)


Именно ввести в природу ума, ознакомиться,  показать что осознавать должен гуру, именно для этого он и нужен, чтобы вы уже поняли и не сомневались, а после этого уже не нужно никого и ничего искать, а только практиковать, пытаться постоянно осознавать свою изначально природу Будды с которой вас ознакомился учитель.

----------


## Ometoff

> Привет.
> Можно жить практически где угодно-но чтобы повстречать хорошего учителя-нужно самому не сидеть на попе ровно. Ежайте на Тенерифе, там живет настоящий мастер дзогчена Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче, которые все вам покажет, если захотите сами. Ну а если пока далеко и затратно, смотрите открытые трасляции учения через интернет, кстати сейчас такая как раз идет. Раз в 4 месяца Римпоче проводит практику прямого ознакомления с Природой Ума. В России есть большая дзогчен-община, есть с кем пообщаться на разные темы)


Скажите, учения и трансляции все проходят на английском? Знание английского,я так понимаю обязательно? Что посоветуете, прежде чем ехать к учителю необходимо ли выучить английский? Или это не обязательно.  Знаю что практически все серьёзно практикующие, для того чтобы общаться с реализованные мастерами специально учили тибетский язык или английский. По вашему опыту нужно ли начинать с изучения языка или всё таки это не обязательно. Хотелось бы понять с чего начать, нужно ли преодолевать языковой барьер и тратить время на изучение языка. Если необходимо, конечно я выучу, но нужно знать это обязательно или нет.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Именно ввести в природу ума, ознакомиться,  показать что осознавать должен гуру, именно для этого он и нужен, чтобы вы уже поняли и не сомневались, а после этого уже не нужно никого и ничего искать, а только практиковать, пытаться постоянно осознавать свою изначально природу Будды с которой вас ознакомился учитель.


Кмк., кто ознакомит, тот и будет Гуру-передающий-опыт-введения, к тому и будет большая благодарность, с тем и связь.

----------


## Ometoff

> Кмк., кто ознакомит, тот и будет Гуру-передающий-опыт-введения, к тому и будет большая благодарность, с тем и связь.


Это понятно, но не каждый же учитель может это сделать, а только уже реализованные учитель. Вот я и спрашиваю ваших советов, есть ли такие учителя в России и приезжают ли и кто. Знаю что лама Олег ( Сонам Дорже) является таковым, но он в бессрочном ретрит как я понимаю. А многие учителя приезжают на недолго, проводят лекции или посвящения и уезжают, просто может я чего не знаю, как встретить и получить от учителя прямое указание на природу своего ума, с тем чтобы один раз получить этот драгоценный опыт и самому уже продолжать работать над собой, то есть осознавать природу своего ума, самому организовать ретрит и практиковать, а не метаться туда сюда по учения всех подряд приезжающих учителей.

----------


## Дубинин

> Это понятно, но не каждый же учитель может это сделать, а только уже реализованные учитель. Вот я и спрашиваю ваших советов, есть ли такие учителя в России и приезжают ли и кто. Знаю что лама Олег ( Сонам Дорже) является таковым, но он в бессрочном ретрит как я понимаю. А многие учителя приезжают на недолго, проводят лекции или посвящения и уезжают, просто может я чего не знаю, как встретить и получить от учителя прямое указание на природу своего ума, с тем чтобы один раз получить этот драгоценный опыт и самому уже продолжать работать над собой, то есть осознавать природу своего ума, самому организовать ретрит и практиковать, а не метаться туда сюда по учения всех подряд приезжающих учителей.


Такое мероприятие под именно названием: "ознакомление с природой ума", проводил и проводит Аянг Ринпоче (как правило в составе длительного учения по практике Пхова и иным практикам (в Кунпелинге раза три- в Павлово- Посаде, но в основном в Бодхгае на ежегодной "пхове".. многие утверждают, что пережили "природу ума" искомую- на этом мероприятии)

----------

Ometoff (28.01.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это понятно, но не каждый же учитель может это сделать, а только уже реализованные учитель. Вот я и спрашиваю ваших советов, есть ли такие учителя в России и приезжают ли и кто. Знаю что лама Олег ( Сонам Дорже) является таковым, но он в бессрочном ретрит как я понимаю. А многие учителя приезжают на недолго, проводят лекции или посвящения и уезжают, просто может я чего не знаю, как встретить и получить от учителя прямое указание на природу своего ума, с тем чтобы один раз получить этот драгоценный опыт и самому уже продолжать работать над собой, то есть осознавать природу своего ума, самому организовать ретрит и практиковать, а не метаться туда сюда по учения всех подряд приезжающих учителей.


Дзокчэну учат учителя линий передачи дзокчэн, внутри той или иной традиции.
Учителя всем известны и они не скрывают чему учат.

Метаться туда сюда по учения всех подряд приезжающих учителей - скорее привычка, чтоб справится с ней хватит и небольшой определённости, некоторой доли усидчивости и однонаправленности ума, ну и системности практики.  
А так то - есть же всем известные традиции, линии, учителя и их организации, где целенаправленно и системно практикуют, в том числе и учения дзокчэн.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Скажите, учения и трансляции все проходят на английском? Знание английского,я так понимаю обязательно? Что посоветуете, прежде чем ехать к учителю необходимо ли выучить английский? Или это не обязательно.  Знаю что практически все серьёзно практикующие, для того чтобы общаться с реализованные мастерами специально учили тибетский язык или английский. По вашему опыту нужно ли начинать с изучения языка или всё таки это не обязательно. Хотелось бы понять с чего начать, нужно ли преодолевать языковой барьер и тратить время на изучение языка. Если необходимо, конечно я выучу, но нужно знать это обязательно или нет.


Проходят на английском, зачастую. Но есть перевод на другие языки, синхронный. http://webcast.dzogchen.net/index.php?id=translations просто жмите плей на русской переводе во времена  трансляции. сейчас с 13 до 15 по мск. полное расписание скину, если будет интересно.
Конечно, лучше знать тибетский-чтоб читать тексты в оригинале, неполучается, учите английский, неполучается- читайте и случайте с переводом. В любом случае все проверяется на опыте, а не на словах. Начните с того, что вам удобнее и проще. Я подходила к Римпоче с переводчиком. Обязательно-это не тормазить, пока еще живы такие мастера, а знание языка-это вторично.

----------

Ometoff (28.01.2017), Вольдемар (28.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

> Именно ввести в природу ума, ознакомиться,  показать что осознавать должен гуру, именно для этого он и нужен, чтобы вы уже поняли и не сомневались, а после этого уже не нужно никого и ничего искать, а только практиковать, пытаться постоянно осознавать свою изначально природу Будды с которой вас ознакомился учитель.


https://youtu.be/FoEvGFk4JEs

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Именно ввести в природу ума, ознакомиться,  показать что осознавать должен гуру, именно для этого он и нужен, чтобы вы уже поняли и не сомневались, а после этого уже не нужно никого и ничего искать, а только практиковать, пытаться постоянно осознавать свою изначально природу Будды с которой вас ознакомился учитель.


Вот как это делается:

----------

Монферран (31.01.2017), Юй Кан (28.01.2017)

----------


## Амир

> Вопрос к углубление практикующим  дзогчен.  Нужны  ваши советы.  Как живя в России обрести истинного коренного гуру, который сможет познакомить меня с природой моего ума, покажет мне как осознавать присущ мне изначально природу Будды и поможет мне утвердиться в осознавании изначально обнажённой природы ума. По своему опыту напишите с чего начинали вы, как обрели истинного гуру, который смог помочь вам осознать природу ума, посоветуйте доступных учителей в России. Хотелось бы обрести такой опыт с тем чтобы начать самостоятельно практиковать уходя в ретро ты,  сначала небольшие и по мере развития отречения и зная как именно непрерывно находиться в осознавании природы ума и в идеале уйти в свой окончательный ретрит.


Сперва надо расставить приоритеты, что вы ищите на самом деле. Из ваших вопросов следует, что вы ищите "коренного гуру, который...", в то время как практики Дзогчен нацелены на "природу ума"... Вроде мелочь, а определяет...

----------

Шуньшунь (05.03.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Сперва надо расставить приоритеты, что вы ищите на самом деле. Из ваших вопросов следует, что вы ищите "коренного гуру, который...", в то время как практики Дзогчен нацелены на "природу ума"... Вроде мелочь, а определяет...


На самом деле мне нужен человек который из сострадания поможет мне осознать обнажённой природу моего ума, чтобы я на 100% был уверен в том что я пережил это погружение внутрь и далее самостоятельно уже смог заниматься практикой осознанности природы своего ума, с тем чтобы одному, единолично, не обращаясь ни к каким книгам и внешним источникам смог бы уходить в ретриты и всё время мог бы посвятить этой практике осознанности во благо всем живым существам.

----------


## Амир

> На самом деле мне нужен человек который из сострадания поможет мне осознать обнажённой природу моего ума, чтобы я на 100% был уверен в том что я пережил это погружение внутрь и далее самостоятельно уже смог заниматься практикой осознанности природы своего ума, с тем чтобы одному, единолично, не обращаясь ни к каким книгам и внешним источникам смог бы уходить в ретриты и всё время мог бы посвятить этой практике осознанности во благо всем живым существам.


В Дзогчен есть определённый порядок постижения и в нём на первом этапе - прямое введение, а лишь на втором обретение уверенности в постижении природы ума. Т.е. если уверенности после прямого введения не возникло, то предстоит к ней прийти путём долгих практик и изучения учения, важно что уже установлена связь, посеяно семечки и нужен правильный уход. Если же среди учителей дзогчен вы не находите того, кто бы мог дать вам прямое введение, или же не замечаете таких учителей вовсе, то это лишь означает наличие у вас тех или иных препятствий, мешающих их заметить и определить среди них истинных учителей..

----------


## Денис Васильевич

В этой документалке люди говорят об ознакомлении с природой ума - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9OUYpadsRI&t=1s

----------


## Владимир Б

> В этой документалке люди говорят об ознакомлении с природой ума - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9OUYpadsRI&t=1s



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wX-EDmcl6XI

----------

Шуньшунь (05.03.2017)

----------


## Won Soeng

Возможно Вы видите природу ума, но не знаете названия. Тогда услышав описание Вы поймете о чем речь. Это и будет прямое введение.

Возможно еще не знаете, но однажды узнаете и тогда вспомните описание.

А может быть Вам потребуется делать упражнения, которые лишь слегка поднимают Ваши шансы узнать.

Так или иначе - начинайте с прямого введения.

----------

Ometoff (31.01.2017), Монферран (31.01.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Возможно Вы видите природу ума, но не знаете названия. Тогда услышав описание Вы поймете о чем речь. Это и будет прямое введение.
> 
> Возможно еще не знаете, но однажды узнаете и тогда вспомните описание.
> 
> А может быть Вам потребуется делать упражнения, которые лишь слегка поднимают Ваши шансы узнать.
> 
> Так или иначе - начинайте с прямого введения.



Если услышите и узнаете-это устная передача
Если "увидите" и узнаете-это символическая передача
Если прибываете вместе с тем, кто находится в передаче и узнаете-то это прямая передача.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.02.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Это понятно, но не каждый же учитель может это сделать, а только уже реализованные учитель. Вот я и спрашиваю ваших советов, есть ли такие учителя в России и приезжают ли и кто. Знаю что лама Олег ( Сонам Дорже) является таковым, но он в бессрочном ретрит как я понимаю. А многие учителя приезжают на недолго, проводят лекции или посвящения и уезжают, просто может я чего не знаю, как встретить и получить от учителя прямое указание на природу своего ума, с тем чтобы один раз получить этот драгоценный опыт и самому уже продолжать работать над собой, то есть осознавать природу своего ума, самому организовать ретрит и практиковать, а не метаться туда сюда по учения всех подряд приезжающих учителей.


Вы получите передачу Гуру-йоги дзогчен от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу через вебкаст ( в каждом вебкасте Ринпоче дает передачу ) , если не можете поехать лично на ретрит. 
И затем изучайте и практикуйте Санти Маха Сангху. И обнаружите. 
Кроме практик, которые в Драгоценном сосуде - книге по уровню Основы Санти Маха Сангхи описаны, Ринпоче передает много методов для того, чтобы обнаружить природу ума. Еше Сантал, например, и много других методов.
Возможно вы поймете природу ума сразу во время передачи Гуру-йоги, возможно этого не случится, но в любом случае у вас будет заложена причина, которую вы сможете развить с помощью личной практики и обнаружить. Не так, правда, что звтра вот.

----------

Ometoff (01.02.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Вы получите передачу Гуру-йоги дзогчен от Чогьяла Намкай Норбу через вебкаст ( в каждом вебкасте Ринпоче дает передачу ) , если не можете поехать лично на ретрит. 
> И затем изучайте и практикуйте Санти Маха Сангху. И обнаружите. 
> Кроме практик, которые в Драгоценном сосуде - книге по уровню Основы Санти Маха Сангхи описаны, Ринпоче передает много методов для того, чтобы обнаружить природу ума. Еше Сантал, например, и много других методов.
> Возможно вы поймете природу ума сразу во время передачи Гуру-йоги, возможно этого не случится, но в любом случае у вас будет заложена причина, которую вы сможете развить с помощью личной практики и обнаружить. Не так, правда, что звтра вот.


Вы имеете ввиду в конце учения, последняя лекция 3 февраля будет передача? Или каждую лекцию идёт передача? У меня просто нет возможности пока слушать каждую лекцию, я работаю днём, а вечером слушаю лекцию, там вроде нет передачи, в конце только посвящение заслуг или я что то путаю. В пятницу днём будет передача - это о ней вы говорите, её нужно получить для практики? Если да, напишите мне, я тогда отгул  возьму на пятницу ради такого дела.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы имеете ввиду в конце учения, последняя лекция 3 февраля будет передача? Или каждую лекцию идёт передача? У меня просто нет возможности пока слушать каждую лекцию, я работаю днём, а вечером слушаю лекцию, там вроде нет передачи, в конце только посвящение заслуг или я что то путаю. В пятницу днём будет передача - это о ней вы говорите, её нужно получить для практики? Если да, напишите мне, я тогда отгул  возьму на пятницу ради такого дела.


Я может для "норбовцев" ересь скажу, стимулирующую "вольные фантазии" вместо ригпы правильной, но т.к. я уже был не на одной "узнавалке- передавалке" у других (при непосредственном контакте- в зале), то при прослушке Н.Н. Ринпоче по интернету, я не раз при "случайных заходах- прослушках"- "ловил знакомое". Так- что могу сказать: юзайте "что есть" в возможное время, у него "передача- узнавалка"- (по мне)- так часто и "без предупреждения идёт"))

----------

Ometoff (01.02.2017), Андрей Рэй (10.07.2017), Вольдемар (01.02.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Вы имеете ввиду в конце учения, последняя лекция 3 февраля будет передача? Или каждую лекцию идёт передача? У меня просто нет возможности пока слушать каждую лекцию, я работаю днём, а вечером слушаю лекцию, там вроде нет передачи, в конце только посвящение заслуг или я что то путаю. В пятницу днём будет передача - это о ней вы говорите, её нужно получить для практики? Если да, напишите мне, я тогда отгул  возьму на пятницу ради такого дела.


Да , я говорю о передаче Ати Гуру-йоги, которая 3го февраля в расписании. ( Ати это дзогчен )
Я, к сожалению, не весь этот ретрит слушала ещё, поэтому не могу сказать была ли передача в начале. Обычно Ринпоче в один из первых дней ретрита дает передачу Гуру-йоги. Но в этот раз в расписании написано, что 3 го февраля будет.
И кроме передачи Ати Гуру-йоги будут лунги на другие практики, на практики Ану-йоги такие как Симхамукха, Гуру Драгпур и так далее, на практику Мандаравы обычно лунг Ринпоче дает, Ганапуджа, Чод и так далее, все эти лунги вам тоже могут понадобиться для практики.Потому что кроме собственно практик дзочен - рушенов и семдзинов, Ринпоче рекомендует выполнить и практики Ану-йоги в которых нужно начитывать мантры. А для мантр нужен лунг.
Кроме того есть некотоыре практики для улучшения обстоятельств, например Серчем 8 классов или Санг, на них тоже нужен лунг. И эти лунги Ринпоче дает в последний день обычно и их нужно слушать не в записи, конечно.
Передача Гуру-йоги не каждую лекцию, в какой-то один из дней ретрита обычно. В конце каждой лекции да, посвящение заслуг. Вы ничего не путаете.

Ну если вы не успеете в этот раз, то 27 февраля начнется трансляция друбчена Манадаравы, в какой-то день там тоже должна быть передача Гуру-йоги.
А 11-12 марта будет Всемирная передача и практика Гуру-йоги в годовщину Гараба Дордже ( если я не ошиблась, то по Москве 12 марта в 6 утра ) , длится она примено час,  в этот день нет объяснений, и будет только практика Гуру-йоги и прямая передача. 
Но нужно заранее подготовиться, разучить практику, обычно за несоклько дней до передачи проходят подгтовительные занятия в Москве и Питере, с объяснянием как выполнять практику, я не знаю в каком вы городе.
Так же есть книжечка с объяснениями, если вы никак не можете на занятия попасть.

Вот здесь все расписание Ринпоче
http://melong.com/complete-schedule/

----------

Ometoff (01.02.2017)

----------


## Ometoff

> Да , я говорю о передаче Ати Гуру-йоги, которая 3го февраля в расписании. ( Ати это дзогчен )
> Я, к сожалению, не весь этот ретрит слушала ещё, поэтому не могу сказать была ли передача в начале. Обычно Ринпоче в один из первых дней ретрита дает передачу Гуру-йоги. Но в этот раз в расписании написано, что 3 го февраля будет.
> И кроме передачи Ати Гуру-йоги будут лунги на другие практики, на практики Ану-йоги такие как Симхамукха, Гуру Драгпур и так далее, на практику Мандаравы обычно лунг Ринпоче дает, Ганапуджа, Чод и так далее, все эти лунги вам тоже могут понадобиться для практики.Потому что кроме собственно практик дзочен - рушенов и семдзинов, Ринпоче рекомендует выполнить и практики Ану-йоги в которых нужно начитывать мантры. А для мантр нужен лунг.
> Кроме того есть некотоыре практики для улучшения обстоятельств, например Серчем 8 классов или Санг, на них тоже нужен лунг. И эти лунги Ринпоче дает в последний день обычно и их нужно слушать не в записи, конечно.
> Передача Гуру-йоги не каждую лекцию, в какой-то один из дней ретрита обычно. В конце каждой лекции да, посвящение заслуг. Вы ничего не путаете.
> 
> Ну если вы не успеете в этот раз, то 27 февраля начнется трансляция друбчена Манадаравы, в какой-то день там тоже должна быть передача Гуру-йоги.
> А 11-12 марта будет Всемирная передача и практика Гуру-йоги в годовщину Гараба Дордже ( если я не ошиблась, то по Москве 12 марта в 6 утра ) , длится она примено час,  в этот день нет объяснений, и будет только практика Гуру-йоги и прямая передача. 
> Но нужно заранее подготовиться, разучить практику, обычно за несоклько дней до передачи проходят подгтовительные занятия в Москве и Питере, с объяснянием как выполнять практику, я не знаю в каком вы городе.
> ...


Благодарю вас. Вы пишете не будет объяснений это 11-12 марта, а 3-го будут объяснения или только передача? И я так понял 3-го февраля лунги на мантры будет?

----------


## Ometoff

> Я может для "норбовцев" ересь скажу, стимулирующую "вольные фантазии" вместо ригпы правильной, но т.к. я уже был не на одной "узнавалке- передавалке" у других (при непосредственном контакте- в зале), то при прослушке Н.Н. Ринпоче по интернету, я не раз при "случайных заходах- прослушках"- "ловил знакомое". Так- что могу сказать: юзайте "что есть" в возможное время, у него "передача- узнавалка"- (по мне)- так часто и "без предупреждения идёт"))


Вы имеете ввиду смотреть все доступные онлайн-трансляции или вообще видео с Н.Н.Р.?

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы имеете ввиду смотреть все доступные онлайн-трансляции или вообще видео с Н.Н.Р.?


Трансляции. Так- то у него "без обману" (по моему разумеется), если заявлена "передача"- то там да - "узнаёшь не по детцки", но просто это "узнаёшь", иногда он включает и на ответах на вопросы например и в иных случаях)).
(и да, совет, если чего "словите" во время передачи, то потом мастерство- честность и знания о предмете- сильно важны, дабы, потом повторяя практику, не принимать "память о том что было", за "то- что нужно".., а равно и "зарание сфантазированное"- "не ожидать" при "передаче") (нового переживания не получите, получите "акцент по времени и силе" на том- что уже "имеете"))

----------

Ometoff (02.02.2017), Мяснов (10.02.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.03.2017)

----------


## ullu

> Благодарю вас. Вы пишете не будет объяснений это 11-12 марта, а 3-го будут объяснения или только передача? И я так понял 3-го февраля лунги на мантры будет?


12 марта не бывает объяснений обычно, да.
А во время трансляций когда передача. то сперва Ринпоче объясняет что делать, а потом все вместе делают с Ринпоче. 
Лунги будут 3го февраля, да. Там в расписании написано вот что, сейчас расшифрую  :Smilie: 

3rd Feb.

10 – 12am. Tridlungs. Retreat finishes with giving advice
and Transmissions of Ati Guru Yoga and dedications.

Transmissions of Ati Guru - передача Гуру-йоги Ати
Tridlungs - лунги на разные практики
giving advice - советы о том как практиковать в повседневной жизни
dedications - посвящение заслуг

Ещё обычно на русском выкладывают расписание на сайте Ринченлинга http://www.rinchenling.ru/
Вот оно сейчас там
http://www.rinchenling.ru/bez-rubrik...ta-s-rinpoche/

не знаю как давно вы слушаете Ринпоче, но может быть если не очень давно, то по-русски сперва бывает проще сориентироваться во всех этих словах

----------

Ometoff (02.02.2017)

----------


## Владимир Б

02.02.2017г. с 13:00час. до 15:00час. Во время трансляции была передача Лунга, кто сведущ в этом деле, кто смотрел и получал, поясните – Как название того теста, что зачитывался, где его можно приобрести или скачать?  А то получилось; получил Лунг, а не знаю на что ( как то заранее никто не предупредил, на что будет лунг).
Вторая передача вроде Чод « Хохот Дакини», если кто знает, по какому тесту (что за текст читался), про это текст шла речь? 

http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...gagde/0002.pdf 

Дзогченцы, проявите сострадание, растолкуйте.

----------


## Вольдемар

Первый лунг - это лунг на текст учений из цикла Лонгсал Кхандро Ньингтиг в котором описываются рушены. То есть на тему этого ретрита.

Да, второй лунг был на этот текст http://abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Cont...gagde/0002.pdf

----------

Владимир Б (03.02.2017)

----------


## Субс

Если сразу прыгать в созерцание и самадхи, с помощью какого-то хитрого метода, тогда закономерно будут визуальные и прочие глюки, которые вы примете за 'подлинную реализацию', а эти ложные явления в итоге могут и сбить с пути. 
Препятствий на пути много, и надо их все знать, и знать методы противоядий и применять, когда они появляются на своем пути.

Советую на построение только лишь ТЕОРЕТИЧЕСКОГО фундамента своей духовной жизни выделить 10 лет или больше, попутно делая практики. 
Затем, 5-10 лет вы делаете чисто ПРАКТИКИ на очень высоком уровне качества и количества, и после этого (лет через 20 интенсивного обучения и практики) ваша подлинная духовная реализация будет несомненна видна всем окружающим (и пусть именно они подтверждают и сообщают вам, что вы чего-то достигли, а не вы сами делаете такие выводы о своем якобы росте !).
Советую применять -  системный подход и анализ, изучить такие дисциплины как стратегия и тактика достижения целей. 
Нужно знать от и до - всё, что касается 3-х столпов: ГУРУ, ДХАРМА и САНГХА.

За это время - 10-15 лет подготовки - вы четко и ясно разберетесь - какие бывают :
- Ложные мирские, и истинные немирские воззрения, 
- Какие есть школы и традиции и отличия в структуре пути у всех 9 буддийских колесниц.
- Методы Нёндро Дзогчена,
- Методы проверки себя, учителя, сообществ практикующих.
- Всё о Прибежище.
- Всё о развитии Бодхичитты и о 10 Парамитах.
- Воззрение сутры, тантры, дзогчена - всех 9 колесниц.
- Медитация сутры, тантры, дзогчена - всех 9 колесниц.
- Поведение практика сутры, тантры, дзогчена - всех 9 колесниц.
- Уровни просветления.
- Изучите систему Методов Практики, и будет смена образа жизни с мирянина, на жизнь Практикующего (а это - переход в иной класс существ). 
- Желательно в России вести образ жизни 'Скрытого Йогина': снаружи вы мирянин - как и все (разве только лишь окружающим будет заметно, что вы например вегетарианец, или не курите-не пьете), а внутри - вы серъезный садхак. Тогда вас 'не достанут'.
- Знать все препятствия и ловушки на пути, на всех уровнях: материального, психического, духовного, и т.п. планов. 
- В Дзогчене - закрытые пожизненные ретриты и монашество - возможны, но вовсе не обязательны, так как это особый путь за пределами любых внешних ограничений (чем он и серьёзен).
- Дисциплина и распорядок дня - очень важны для того, чтобы практика была регулярной:
Как говорил один святой в Индии: из 24 часов суток: шесть посвяти на зарабатывание средств, шесть на созерцание, шесть используй для сна, шесть для служения другим. 
- Нужно начинать прилично зарабатывать, чтобы оплачивать свой путь (библиотека книг, ретриты на каждый этап пути, заморские поездки и т.п.). Потребуется совершенствование вас как профессионала в своей профессии, или начать заниматься бизнесом и инвестициями.
- Поддержка здоровья на высочайшем уровне: именно эффективно используя тело как инструмент, и никак иначе - возникнет реализация. Иммунитет, БАДы и т.п. методики.

Далее, есть текст о Гуру, ранее взятый с одного сайта, его я немного подправил:

>А кто еще из учителей дает Дзогчен? Расскажите о других выдающихся учителях.

ОТВЕТ: Да, сейчас есть несколько действительно уникальных Мастеров Дзогчена:

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче (его дядя Учитель 'Тогдэн Оргьен Тендзин' осуществил Радужное Тело - именно от него идет передача учения Янтра-йоги)
Дзогчен Раняк Дза Патрул Ринпоче (весьма солидный учитель, есть важная фундаментельная книга по его учению - Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг=Наставления моего совершенного учителя)
Чоки Нима Ринпоче (весьма солидный учитель)
Чога Ринпоче (говорят его Учитель осуществил Радужное Тело в 1997 г.!)
Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче
Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче 
Ньичанг Конгтрул Ринпоче
И т.д. и т.п.

Основным критерием доверия к конкретному Учителю должны быть четкие ответы на следующие вопросы: 
1) тибетец (индиец, непалец, бутанец) ли он ? Очевидно если он - русский/украинец/и т.д. то надо и его, и его сангху проверять как можно более тщательно.
2) к какой линии (школе, направлению) он принадлежит; Раз вы были в гелуг то понятно, а в дзогчене школы - Ньиньгма и Бонпо. Советую изучить Ньиньгма, хотя и в Боне Дзогчен тоже есть.
3) не прерывалась ли эта линия (хоть в далеком прошлом, хоть в относительном настоящем); 
4) где он обучался Дхарме, у каких общепризнанных учителей и какие посвящения от них получал; 
5) признан ли он другими представителями данного направления; 
6) правомочен и уполномочен ли в передаче Учения ученикам, от своего Учителя ? 

Настоящие Учителя в состоянии не только ответить на ВСЕ вышеперечисленные вопросы, но и наоборот, они никогда не будут скрывать подобную информацию (т.к. она только подчеркивает их правомочность, как наставников Дхармы. 
Во многих книгах об Учителях тщательно перечисляется их персональная линия передачи - на протяжении тысяч лет и десятков поколений, а также скрупулезно указывается, какие именно посвящения (и сколько раз) они получали).
-----------------
О традиции Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче (далее - ННР). 
Его коренным учителем является Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже: http://kunsangar.org/ru/teacher/
ННР в целом ещё получал передачи от > 15-ти подлинных учителей в Тибете (в монастырях). Учитель дает практики долгой жизни. Посчитайте, сколько лет прожил коренной учитель ННР (в той статье есть цифры лет) !

Для начала нужно получить Прямое введение в знание Дзогчен. Это можно сделать и по интернету, 3 раза в год, например очень скоро: http://kunsangar.org/ru/retreats/vse...vshinu-garaba-
Обязательно за неделю до передачи нужно связаться с ближайшей сангхой (сообществом практикующих) ближайшего к вам города, и от них можно получить и тексты и пояснения, как именно делать эту практику.
Естественно, желательно самому очно приезжать на ретриты с Учителем (они бывают и в Москве раз в год летом). 

После этого, нужно делать Нёндро Дзогчена (они основаны на тантре и сутре). Это такие практики как: 
9 дыханий - очищение праны (из учения Янтра-Йоги), 
очищение 5-ти перво-элементов, 
4 упражнения ума согласно Махаяне (драгоценность рождения человеком и т.п.) (Лодок намжи), 
4 безмерных,
7  упражнений ума (Лочжонги), включая Туммо,  
поле и древо Прибежища, 
зарождение Бодхичитты, 
Гуру-йога белого А (единство с Учителем на уровне чистого сознания), 
Корде Рушен тела речи и ума (это Очищение 6 лок), 
Семдзины их от 7 до 21 видов практик, и т.п.
Песня Ваджры и Созерцание своей истинной природы.
Созерцание и мантра Ваджрасаттвы для полного очищения.
и т.п.
----------------------------------

Минимальная сидячая практика Дзогчена, на 10 минут: 
1. 9 дыханий.
2. Гуру-йога белого А (это ригпа - мгновенное присутствие за пределами времени и пространства в дхармакае), затем 
3. Семдзин песни Ваджра, 
4. Посвящение Заслуг.

Повседневная же практика Дзогчена это - присутствие и осознанность, в каждый момент жизни и сна, мы превращаем жизнь в практику 24 часа в сутки:
- Сон - йога-сна (нидра).
- Вместо еды-ганапуджа.
- В туалете - делаем подношения червям на полях. 
- В ванной-крия йога очищения. 
- На работе - служим людям и всей вселенной, а не убегаем в затвор, их презирая.

Обучение как это делать:
Есть много книг - сборников Дзогчена в интернете, например: http://www.abhidharma.ru/A/Dzogchen/Dzogchen.htm
Особенно советую купить бумажный: Кристалл и Путь света (в электронном нету Приложений со структурой Главных практик учения Дзогчен).

Далее, при желании вы сможете стать членом общины, написав заявление в ганчи ближайшего города. Это будет ваше подношение и общине и Учителю (и материальное, и ваши многолетние усилия по поддержанию учения живым - в итоге вы сами должны стать живым Учением). Вы за это своё подношение тоже много что получите полезного.
Сразу после этого, я особенно советую приобрести эти книги и изучить (их нет скачать в интернете, так как эти практики очень тайные, и нужны устные наставления Учителя как их правильно практиковать): 
- Начать изучать: курс Санти Маха Сангха - это займет время от 5 лет, и больше. Книга: Драгоценный Сосуд (наша система-программа обучения учению Дзогчен, базового уровня Семде): http://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/kn...i-sosud-detail
- Янтра-Йога. (наша программа практик для тела и праны, это аналог Хатха-йоги, ее цель - кумбхака и введение кармической праны в центральный канал): http://shangshungstore.ru/catalog/se...&view=category
- Танец. В Качестве созерцания В ДВИЖЕНИИ мы применяем особый ТАНЕЦ ВАДЖРЫ: http://www.rinchenling.ru/uchenie/tanets-vadzhra/

Вы можете пока что начать читать аналог 'Драгоценного сосуда', но для широкого читателя (без практик) -  Ум Будды: http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...s/buddha-mind/
Или - Александр Берзин - Общий обзор буддийских практик - 1993 г.
Или - Патрула Ринпоче - Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг (знаменитые Наставления моего совершенного учителя).

На базовом уровне Дзогчена есть > 100 типов практик (они на все случаи жизни), и очевидно их за неделю не освоить - потребуются годы и десятилетия. 
Не факт, что вы реализуетесь именно на пути Дзогчена. Может пройти много лет, а толку 0. Тогда переходите на уровень тантр, и годами практикуете их. Если тоже нету толку, то переходите на уровень сутры в Гелуг например, и так и продолжаете. Цонкапа например начитал 50 млн. раз мантру Манджушри, а нам Учитель советует начитать всего-то 300 тыс раз. одну мантру и столько же еще две.
Мы становимся тем, о чем думаем.

Главный принцип обучения Дзогчена: "Кто проявляет активность - тот получает Учение".
Главная способность ученика Дзогчена: "Интерес к изучению и практике Учения".

Учитель говорит нам на каждом ретрите, что самое главное на Пути Дзогчен - Гуру Йога, и присутствие и осознавание в повседневной жизни (как вождение автомобиля).

Прибежище - из Хинаяны. 
Бодхичитта - их Махаяны.
Преображение - из Ваджраяны.

Поскольку практик у нас много второстепенных (вспомогательных, для развития способностей и устранения разных препятствий), 
то легко и запутаться и не понять СУТЬ и систему самых ГЛАВНЫХ практик: вот для опоры - все Главные Практики Дзогчена:

_____ГЛАВНЫЙ ПУТЬ В УЧЕНИИ ДЗОГЧЕН _____

0.0. Получить передачу знания Дзогчен от Учителя. Обнаружение ригпа (чистое мгновенное присутствие в осознавании своей собственной природы ума) - может получиться понять только на 10-15 раз, а может и не получиться вовсе(и важно не начать фантазировать). Важный ключ: можно эту практику введения делать много раз и самому.
СЕМДЕ (Природа ума):
1.1 Шине (Непа, Шаматха) - фиксация с объектом  (ШАГ 1). Это Концентрация на объекте (санскр. дхарана). Дается на ретритах с Ринпоче, и с местными инструкторами.
1.1 Шине (Гьюва) фиксация без объекта  (ШАГ 2). Концентрация без объекта.
1.1 Устойчивое Шине (ШАГ 3).
1.1 Расслабленное Шине (ШАГ 4).
1.2 Лхагтонг (Мийова, Випашьяна). 3 термина имеют 1 и тот же смысл в разных школах: Лхагтонг=Буддийские традиции, Мийова=в Семде Дзогчена, и Випашьяна=в Сутре.
1.3 Ниме в Буддийских традициях (Ньямни в Семде).
1.4 Лхундруб в Семде (нет аналогов в сутре).

ЛОНГДЕ (Пространство):
2.1.Четыре да практикуют вместе (Салва, Митогпа, Дэва, Йерме).
2.2. Намка Артед (ШАГ 5).

МЭННАГДЕ (Упадеша)
3.1 Четыре Чогжага (Риво, Гьяцо, Ригпа, Нангва) (ШАГ 6).
3.2 Трекчо (Трегчод) (ШАГ 7) - практика медитации на единстве коренной осознанности (ригпа) и пустоты.
3.3 Янтиг (ШАГ 8) - темный ретрит (погуглите про: Аю Кхандро).
3.4 Тогал (Тход-гел) (ШАГ 9) - практика медитации на единстве видимостей и пустоты.

-------------------------------------------------

В заключение приведу:  Линия передачи Учения Дзогчен у Чогьяла Намкая Норбу Ринпоче:

-Истоки линии передачи Дзогчен восходят к Дхармакая Будде Самантабхадре, который передал ее Самбхогакая Будде Ваджрасаттве, который в свою очередь передал ее Нирманакая Будде Шакьямуни.
Самантабхадра (Дхармакая)
Ваджрасаттва (Самбхогакая)
Гараб Дордже* (Нирманакая)
Манджушримитра
Король Дхахенатало
Принц Туво Раджахати
Принцесса Барани
Нагараджа
Принцесса Ноджингмо Чангчубма
Мецонгма Парани
Пандита Кенпо Рабнанг
Кенпо Махараджа
Принцесса Гомадэви
Ацантра Алокэ
Первый Кукураджа
Риши Бхашита
Мецонгма Дагнидма
Нагрджуна
Второй Кукураджа
Манджушрибхадра**
Девараджа
Буддагупта
Шри Симха Прабхата
Кунгамо
Шри Симха
Вималамитра
Падмасамбхава
Трисонг Децен
Вайрочана***
Няк Джнянакумара
Юдра Нингпо
Панген Мипам Гонпо
Согпа Палгьи Еше
Нубчен Сангье Еше
Нянг Тингдзин Зангпо
Джецун Сенге Вангчуг
Ригдзин Кумараджа
Лонгченпа
Намчо Мингьюр Дордже
Джигме Лингпа
Джигме Тринлэ Озер
До Кьенце Еше Дордже
Нягла Пема Дудул
Джамьянг Кьенце Вангпо
Адзом Другпа
Адзом Гьялцэ Гьюрмэ Дордже
Негьяб Чогтрул Лодро Гьямцо
Кханчен Кьенраб Чокьи Озер
Дзонгсар Кьенце Чокьи Лодро
Гангкар Чокьи Сенге
Джамьянг Кьенце Чокьи Вангчуг
Тогдэн Оргьен Тендзин
Аю Кхандро
Ригдзин Чангчуб Дордже
Чогьял Намкай Норбу
Его ученики - мы!
----------------------------------------------

Линия передачи Дзогчен Семде от ННР: получил эту передачу от мастера Нэгьяб Ринпоче Лодро Гьятсо (Negyab Rinpoche Lodro Gyatso) (1902 - 1952 гг.).
Начало Линии Передачи Лонгде:
 	Самантабхадра 
 	Ваджрасаттва 
 	Гараб Дордже 
 	Манджушримитра 
 	Шри Сингха 
 	Джнянасутра 
 	Вималамитра 
 	Падмасамбхава 
 	Еше Цогьял 
----------------------------------------------
Это вам - не просто списки фамилий, а желательно каждого из этих Учителей их отдельно погуглить, изучить его биографию, его жизнь, его систему практики!
Есть ещё 12 перво-учителей, не из нашей эпохи, вы узнаете про них, когда углубитесь в учение.
Есть ещё и списки тантр (священных писаний) у 3-х разделов учения.

Учителя сами приходят в жизнь практикующего, когда ты своей личной и правильной практикой начинаешь светить им, и показывать, что ты - подходящий сосуд для их учения.
Успехов на пути! А Сангха вас поддержит в усвоении и практике Учений своих Учителей!

----------

Андрей Рэй (10.07.2017), Галина_Сур (07.03.2017), Наталья Г. (15.08.2017), Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------

